# Morgan Aeromax



## Wax-IT.be

You can view this on our website in Dutch:* Morgan Aeromax. http://www.wax-it.be/ons-portfolio/254-morgan-aeromax.html*

Or you can just view the pictures on our website:* [URL="http://www.wax-it.be/ons-portfolio/254-morgan-aeromax.html?start=1"]slideshow *

______________________________



_(Foto door PJH van Carbonfiber.be)_

We had this car over at our previous location when it was brand new. We carried out 3 full days of paint correction to really nail the finish. After a year and some kilometers the car returned to our new studio for some new protection before it went on a big journey through the Alpes.

After that 3000km travel it came back for some paint correction and more protection...

You can see how well Swissvax Shield protected the paint, it still showed great beading after the trip, and the car saw some horrible rain and snow!

 
 


 
 


The natural leather barely needs any maintenance, the patina makes the hide even more beautiful! And if you only could smell it! :doublesho

The wood needed some Cleaner Fluid and Wood Polish attention... 

 
 


 
 


 
 


The paint had a lot of deeper marks, every single one was polished a different way. The paint had a really variable thickness so we had to be really careful to reach perfection!


----------



## gibbo555

:doublesho Just stunning, love the last pic, Great work :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr

Excellent work and fotos as usual Bert 
mike


----------



## horned yo

simply stunning car and detail


----------



## skorpios

Stunning job and photos!!! :thumb:


----------



## dazzlecar

Perfect work on an amazing car!Well done!


----------



## B17BLG

Looking at the car its meant to be ugly! But my god its an eye catcher indeed!!

Love the colour, and love the reflection


----------



## ted11

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## jlw41

Completely stunning that :thumb:


----------



## Racer

Just insane pictures :thumb:

Great Work :thumb:


----------



## colarado red

Stunning


----------



## Stevesuds

Gorgeous. As already said, great car, work, photos and unit. How often do you have to clean those mirrors?


----------



## tonyy

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious

Absolutely stunning! Is that a 4 cylinder 901 l can see in the background?


----------



## President Swirl

Awesome work mate. I know it's a love or hate car, personally, i think it's one of the best looking cars ever made. Am i right in thinking that it was designed by a young design student ?


----------



## A210 AMG

Looks great but don't our HUGE number plates spoil the lines of the car..


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Stevesuds said:


> Gorgeous. As already said, great car, work, photos and unit. How often do you have to clean those mirrors?


Thanks!

We have to clean them way too much! :wall: There's a window cleaning guy who comes every two weeks and we clean them after every wash..

But it's a great thing to bring light to the lower side of the car. The room feels bigger too.


----------



## Wax-IT.be

A210 AMG said:


> Looks great but don't our HUGE number plates spoil the lines of the car..


I hate it. Wish a car like this was allowed to drive without a front license plate. Even the one in the back could be smaller.


----------



## Wax-IT.be

President Swirl said:


> Awesome work mate. I know it's a love or hate car, personally, i think it's one of the best looking cars ever made. Am i right in thinking that it was designed by a young design student ?


I thought so too. A guy working there as a scholarship or something like that.


----------



## Wax-IT.be

herbiedacious said:


> Absolutely stunning! Is that a 4 cylinder 901 l can see in the background?


http://www.wax-it.be/ons-portfolio/241-porsche-356-sc.html


----------



## Bill58

Great work


----------



## lowejackson

I had not seen one of these cars before and it is not very often I lust after any car but that is stunning

Amazing work and pictures :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

Amazing!!


----------



## Steampunk

Awesome work, and fantastic photos! I really like these cars, and envy your opportunity to detail one...

Steampunk


----------



## slrestoration

Beautiful Bert, some glorious photography :argie:


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Steampunk said:


> Awesome work, and fantastic photos! I really like these cars, and envy your opportunity to detail one...
> 
> Steampunk


Thanks! I enjoy detailing cars like these a lot..


----------



## Wax-IT.be

slrestoration said:


> Beautiful Bert, some glorious photography :argie:


Too bad not all pictures are mine! He's a friend and a great photographer. 

*Check out his website: www.carbonfiber.be*


----------



## D.Taylor R26

stunning work on an amazing car. thanks for sharing.

Dave


----------



## streaky

I am loving that car and your finish, and the pictures are superb


----------



## -Raven-

Great work on a very nice car. 

Very nice photography too! That last shot is amazing! :thumb:


----------



## hibberd

Stunning car and a stunning piece of work. I never realised that it had BMW Mini headlamps.


----------



## Wax-IT.be

hibberd said:


> Stunning car and a stunning piece of work. I never realised that it had BMW Mini headlamps.


Thanks! 

The headlamps are reversed MINI lamps yes..


----------



## DMH-01

Great job there mate :thumb:


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Thanks! Glad you guys like it


----------



## JBirchy

WOW! What a stunner!


----------



## buckrogers21stc

Sweet jeebus! Thats unreal.


----------



## deni2

Just amazing, both work and car. Love the last photo :argie:.


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Thanks! 

Too bad the owner sold the car  We'll never be detailing it again..


----------



## prokopas

Amazing work and pics. Well done


----------



## Luis

:0 woooowww ... ammmmaaazing car .... great work


----------



## Rayner

Beautiful car and well done:thumb:

Great pics too


----------



## TopSport+

Amazing car


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Stunning car,great colour and pictures,nice i like it alot


----------



## NornIron

Beautiful :argie:


----------



## NHke

One of the most exclusive cars here in Belgium i think 

Nice result!


----------



## tommyboy40

Stunning work, sexy car


----------



## phoenixtoledo

Rare car, but is beautiful. Good job


----------



## ocdetailer

Absolutely stunning finish, incredible colour. Those last few photos are beautiful, perfect backdrops for such an immense car. Jaw dropping work.


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Thanks mate 

Too bad the owner sold it, was a great car to be detailing!


----------



## 123quackers

beautiful English finery boys!!!

what polish pad combo did you go for?

love the photos, amazing eye for the detail :thumb:


----------



## h13ulk

Beautiful ca r and great work, only thing that let's it down is how boring the steering wheel looks


----------



## Tabbs

Great work, job, detailing and car


----------



## Jdudley90

Beautiful car! Are those front headlights out of a mini! They look remarkably like my xenons.


----------



## Wax-IT.be

h13ulk said:


> Beautiful ca r and great work, only thing that let's it down is how boring the steering wheel looks


Yes it looks quite ordinary on such a beauty!


----------



## Wax-IT.be

Jdudley90 said:


> Beautiful car! Are those front headlights out of a mini! They look remarkably like my xenons.


Exactly, they are MINI


----------



## Offset Detailing

That is awesome - great work!


----------



## pantypoos

Great thread revival this, I love these and to think only 100 were ever made.


----------



## Berylburton

pantypoos;4889197and to think only 100 were ever made.[/QUOTE said:


> Thank god, they are FUGLY. Burn them with fire


----------



## Aucky

What an awesome little machine!

And great work!


----------



## Tabbs

Just one word
Wow


----------



## Stu Mac

What a stunning detail and not your everyday detail. Absolutely amazing car and the colour just makes it. That last photo is just special . One of the best I ve seen


----------



## Farquhar

I wonder why the exhaust isn't central?


----------



## Adam_B

Wow, you don't see many of these around.


----------



## ibiza55

Lovely jubbly, some exceptional work done, and amazing photography


----------

